# ip statico [RISOLTO]

## millennio

io ho un ip dinamico ed uso dyndns per far si che io abbia un ip statico (anzi un host che punta al mio ip dinamico). 

Il problema è questo:

esiste qualche programma semplice da utilizzare che mi aggiorni l'host ogni volta che io cambio indirizzo ip?

grazie

----------

## gutter

io come server utilizzo dyndns.org

e come programma:

```
ddclient
```

----------

## MyZelF

in portage ci sono net-misc/dyndnsupdate e net-dns/noip-updater per i relativi servizi.

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> in portage ci sono net-misc/dyndnsupdate e net-dns/noip-updater per i relativi servizi.

 

Toh, chi si rivede! Tutto bene?

Io qualche mese fa avevo provato dyndnsupdate e andava in crash perché era una vecchia versione non compatibile con il formato che usano per le query dell'IP (leggi: hanno cambiato i tag della pagina web da interrogare per conoscere l'IP che ti ha assegnato il provider) non so se hanno aggiornato gli ebuild

----------

## millennio

si li ho trovati anche io ma come li devo configurare?

a me non aggiorna per esempio dyndnsupdate come lo configuro in modo che mi aggiorni automaticamente? io passo da un router....

dyndnsupdate -r -f -l -i qualeinterfacciauso?(eth0 non va bene) -u login:password

il mio problema è il router... :Smile: 

se è + facile configurare ddclient me lo potete spiegare?

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> io passo da un router....

 

Non é un problema, il programma per sapere il tuo IP fa una query http al server esterno e il server ti restituisce l'IP a cui sa di dover restituire la pagina... provalo da linea di comando e se tutto va bene lo aggiungi ai servizi!

----------

## gutter

 *millennio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [cut]
> 
> se è + facile configurare ddclient me lo potete spiegare?

 

La configurazione di ddclient è abbastanza semplice basta emergerlo e dare un'occhiata al file di conf 

```
/etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf
```

Se hai particolari problemi ti posso passare il mio   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

usa noip-updater è molto molto molto + semplice

----------

## millennio

gutter passami il tuo in PM (ti ripeto che io uso router non so se lo usi anche te)

per randomaze:

 *Quote:*   

> Non é un problema, il programma per sapere il tuo IP fa una query http al server esterno e il server ti restituisce l'IP a cui sa di dover restituire la pagina... provalo da linea di comando e se tutto va bene lo aggiungi ai servizi!

 

come si fa la query??? spiegati meglio:)

PER koma

 *Quote:*   

> usa noip-updater è molto molto molto + semplice
> 
> 

 

non uso no-ip.com ma dyndns.org ....

----------

## gutter

 *millennio wrote:*   

> gutter passami il tuo in PM (ti ripeto che io uso router non so se lo usi anche te)
> 
> 

 

Secondo me è meglio che lo posto, in tal modo se qualcuno trova un problema simile può utilizzarlo   :Wink: 

Ti premetto cmq che io non sono dietro ad un router.

```

######################################################################

## 

## Define default global variables with lines like:

##      var=value [, var=value]*

## These values will be used for each following host unless overridden

## with a local variable definition.

##

## Define local variables for one or more hosts with:

##      var=value [, var=value]* host.and.domain[,host2.and.domain...]

##

## Lines can be continued on the following line by ending the line

## with a \

##

######################################################################

daemon=300                              # check every 300 seconds

syslog=yes                              # log update msgs to syslog

#mail=root                              # mail all msgs to root

#mail-failure=root                      # mail failed update msgs to root

pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid               # record PID in file.

#

#use=watchguard-soho,        fw=192.168.111.1:80        # via Watchguard's SOHO FW

#use=netopia-r910,           fw=192.168.111.1:80        # via Netopia R910 FW

#use=smc-barricade,          fw=192.168.123.254:80      # via SMC's Barricade FW

#use=netgear-rt3xx,          fw=192.168.0.1:80          # via Netgear's internet FW

#use=linksys,                fw=192.168.1.1:80          # via Linksys's internet FW

#use=maxgate-ugate3x00,      fw=192.168.0.1:80          # via MaxGate's UGATE-3x00  FW

#use=elsa-lancom-dsl10,      fw=10.0.0.254:80           # via ELSA LanCom DSL/10 DSL Router

#use=elsa-lancom-dsl10-ch01, fw=10.0.0.254:80           # via ELSA LanCom DSL/10 DSL Router

#use=elsa-lancom-dsl10-ch02, fw=10.0.0.254:80           # via ELSA LanCom DSL/10 DSL Router

#use=alcatel-stp,            fw=10.0.0.138:80           # via Alcatel Speed Touch Pro

#use=xsense-aero,            fw=192.168.1.1:80          # via Xsense Aero Router

#use=allnet-1298,            fw=192.168.1.1:80          # via AllNet 1298 DSL Router

#use=3com-oc-remote812,      fw=192.168.0.254:80        # via 3com OfficeConnect Remote 812

#use=e-tech,                 fw=192.168.1.1:80          # via E-tech Router

#use=cayman-3220h,           fw=192.168.0.1:1080        # via Cayman 3220-H DSL Router

#

#fw-login=admin,             fw-password=XXXXXX         # FW login and password

#

## To obtain an IP address from FW status page (using fw-login, fw-password)

#use=fw, fw=192.168.1.254/status.htm, fw-skip='IP Address' # found after IP Address

#

## To obtain an IP address from Web status page (using the proxy if defined)

#use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address' # found after IP Address

#

#use=ip,                     ip=127.0.0.1       # via static IP's

use=if,                      if=ppp0            # via interfaces

#use=web                                        # via web

#

#protocol=dyndns2                               # default protocol

#proxy=fasthttp.sympatico.ca:80                 # default proxy

#server=members.dyndns.org                      # default server

#server=members.dyndns.org:8245                 # default server (bypassing proxies)

login= il_tuo_login_name                                   # default login

password=la tua pass                           # default password

#mx=mx.for.your.host                            # default MX

#backupmx=yes|no                                # host is primary MX?

wildcard=yes                                    # add wildcard CNAME?

##

## dyndns.org dynamic addresses

##

## (supports variables: wildcard,mx,backupmx)

##

server=members.dyndns.org,              \

protocol=dyndns2                        \

gutter.homelinux.com

##

## dyndns.org static addresses

##

## (supports variables: wildcard,mx,backupmx)

##

# static=yes,                           \

# server=members.dyndns.org,            \

# protocol=dyndns2                      \

# your-static-host.dyndns.org

##

##

## dyndns.org custom addresses

##

## (supports variables: wildcard,mx,backupmx)

##

# custom=yes,                           \

# server=members.dyndns.org,            \

# protocol=dyndns2                      \

# your-domain.top-level,your-other-domain.top-level

##

## ZoneEdit (zoneedit.com)

##

# server=www.zoneedit.com,              \

# protocol=zoneedit1,                   \

# login=your-zoneedit-login,            \

# password=your-zoneedit-password       \

# your.any.domain,your-2nd.any.dom

##

## EasyDNS (easydns.com)

##

# server=members.easydns.com,           \

# protocol=easydns,                     \

# login=your-easydns-login,             \

# password=your-easydns-password        \

# your.any.domain,your-2nd.any.domain

##

## Hammernode (hn.org) dynamic addresses

##

# server=dup.hn.org,                    \

# protocol=hammernode1,                 \

# login=your-hn-login,                  \

# password=your-hn-password             \

# your-hn-host.hn.org,your-2nd-hn-host.hn.org

##

## dslreports.com dynamic-host monitoring

##

# server=members.dslreports.com         \

# protocol=dslreports1,                 \

# login=dslreports-login,               \

# password=dslreports-password          \

# dslreports-unique-id

##

## OrgDNS.org account-configuration

##

#use=web, web=members.orgdns.org/nic/ip

# server=www.orgdns.org                 \

# protocol=dyndns2                      \

# login=yourLoginName                   \

# password=yourPasswort                 \

# yourSubdomain.orgdns.org

##

## dnspark.com

## (supports variables: mx, mxpri)

##

# use=web, web=ipdetect.dnspark.com, web-skip='Current Address:'

# protocol=dnspark,                     \

# server=www.dnspark.com,               \

# your-host.dnspark.com

```

All'inizio ci sono delle opzioni nel caso ti trovi dietro ad un router. Non le ho mai provate.

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> come si fa la query??? spiegati meglio:)

 

nel modo che hai detto.

Se non va eth0 prova a fare:

```

#ifconfig -a

```

e guarda qual'é l'interfaccia che ti fa uscire in rete.

----------

## MyZelF

[OT]

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Toh, chi si rivede! Tutto bene?

 

Redivivo, ma fino a metà luglio alle prese con gli (spero) ultimi esami...   :Cool: 

[/OT]

----------

## millennio

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:4B:57:04

          inet addr:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:904742 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1013714 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:363914488 (347.0 Mb)  TX bytes:484963355 (462.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xec00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:64287 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:64287 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3214500 (3.0 Mb)  TX bytes:3214500 (3.0 Mb)

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:4B:57:04
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
> 

 

E perché dici che eth0 non va bene? Che errore da?

----------

## millennio

perchè lui invia a dyndns l'ip della scheda di rete invece deve inviarmi l'ip internet capito?

----------

## gutter

 *millennio wrote:*   

> perchè lui invia a dyndns l'ip della scheda di rete invece deve inviarmi l'ip internet capito?

 

Guarda il mio file di conf:

```

....

use=ip,                      if=ip_del_tuo_router_verso_internet 

....
```

il problema lo risolvi così.

----------

## millennio

l'ip di rete giusto?

----------

## gutter

 *millennio wrote:*   

> l'ip di rete giusto?

 

si

Da quanto capisco il tuo problema è ottenere questo ip in automatico dal router. 

Per questo devi farti qualche script che te lo chieda al router.

----------

## millennio

mah non funziona...

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> perchè lui invia a dyndns l'ip della scheda di rete invece deve inviarmi l'ip internet capito?

 

e allora perché vuoi usare -i e -r insieme? Usa -r e basta.

----------

## millennio

 *Quote:*   

> e allora perché vuoi usare -i e -r insieme? Usa -r e basta.

 

perchè ce scritto nell'help

 -r, --resolv                Resolv your IP address automaticly

                               (Required or -a or -i).

-a, --address <ip address>  IP address (Required or -r or -i).

 -i, --interface <interface> Network device to grab IP address from

                               (Required or -a or -r).

u capisti?

 :Razz: 

----------

## millennio

ho risolto ....

basta mettere use=web   web=checkip.dyndns.org

ma cosa sarebbe nella cfg la wildcard?

----------

## gutter

 *millennio wrote:*   

> ho risolto ....
> 
> basta mettere use=web   web=checkip.dyndns.org
> 
> ma cosa sarebbe nella cfg la wildcard?

 

La wildcard ti permette di usare domini di terzo livello.

Ad esempio se setti wildcard=yes, e provi:

www.tuonome.homeunix.org

vedrai che verrà reindirizzato sempre al tuo IP.

E' tutto spiegato nella documentazione di dydns  :Smile: 

----------

